# 2012 Vineyard Test Plot Results



## saddlebronze (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, it is time to evaluate the test plot from 2012:
Row One, Vines one and two. Traminette, closest to camera: Good growth, 2nd vine from left is a runt, never got over 2 feet. Vines 3 and 4 Are St Vincent, good growth, a couple of berries under the grow tubes. Reached top wire. Vines 5 and 6 are La Crosse, Vigorous growth, reached top wire cordon.
Row Two, Marquette, all good growth, good branching on 4AK. 
Row Three, Vines one and two are Chardonel, Good Growth. Vines 3 and 4 Are Frontenac, very vigorous. Vines 5 and 6 are Frontenac Gris, also Vigorous. 
Row Four is Frontenac Blanc, very vigorous, planted a month later and you could not tell the difference. Row 5 is Norton and Grapeman was right, they aren't going to grow here. Pulling out and putting in St Croix. 
All comments appreciated.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 8, 2012)

Those look pretty good for their first year. You will have plenty of growth to work with for pruning for this coming year.

One thing I will comment on is your trellis. I would put in some more substantial posts on the ends and use the metal ones for intermediate posts. What you have is fine for this year, but will be susceptible to collapse in another year or two as the vines get 20 times more weight to them. With your short runs you can probably get by without earthanchors, but the larger posts will be needed.

Good job so far. keep it up.


----------



## K-9 (Dec 8, 2012)

what i found for earth anchors and were quite affordable and so far no issues is at home depot or maybe lowes i bought 3' long multi-drill holed steel posts about 3/4" thick maybe.... I pounded them in on angle away from the posts about 18" - 2' maybe away from the posts and tied the wire into the holes through the steel posts. they cost about $5 a piece and work around here with shitty soil and rocks whereas the corkscrew type legit anchors are very pricey plus shipping; I went this way and have been happy. I have some rather long rows and all is well into the 4th year maybe. hope this helps. I also agree with Rich that the steel posts will bend back. I use them at the end of 2 rows for 1 vine to extend the rows. I have also used the steel posts for espalier - but that is 2 posts on end for each specific tree where I have them. my longer rows of espalier fruit trees have the heavier 4x4's wood posts.


----------



## saddlebronze (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, the punch line on the posts is that I had to move 100 yards of dirt with my backhoe to make the test plot so bedrock is only two feet or so deep. I am going to see if I get any grapes before I rent a compressor and drill in end posts. If I have to tie them to mafia blocks for now I will. If the test plot works, I will begin development of the main vineyard which will require tree clearing and 1000 yards of dirt. I call it vineyard impossible. Will post pictures of the development site next.


----------

